# Future Plans for Saltwater Group Chat Night



## RickM61

I spoke with MediaHound and we are going to try to setup a night for a group chat for both freshwater and saltwater..this discussion will be for anyone interested in the discussion depending on the night.discussions can be anything..from if you are having problems or just tell us what you have..anything you want. i am posting this post in the saltwater forum too and as soon as we get some responses we will have a group discussion in the chatroom to get everyones opinion on what nights would be best..

let me know what everyone thinks

Rick


EDIT - Chat Night is every Tuesday at 8PM Est.!


----------



## MediaHound

*Re: Future Plans for Group Chat Night*

Thanks again Rick for suggesting this. 

What day and time do you saltwater guys and gals think would be best?


----------



## RickM61

*Re: Future Plans for Group Chat Night*

come on salt people..this could be very beneficial to everyone..

Rick


----------



## nicco0315

*Re: Future Plans for Group Chat Night*

very cool idea. what day is this suppose to happen for our saltwater hobbyists.


----------



## RickM61

*Re: Future Plans for Group Chat Night*

Nicco

We need everyone's opinion on this..it doesnt do any good if it gets setup for a certian night and everyone has to work..everyone tells what the best night is for them then the general consensis will go from there and thats the night that will be picked.. so Nicco we will start off with you..which night is best for you.. i have both freshwater and saltwater experience so i will be sitting in on both of the nights..

Rick


----------



## MediaHound

*Re: Future Plans for Group Chat Night*

How does Tuesday sound?


----------



## atlantic reefer

*Re: Future Plans for Group Chat Night*

It doesn't matter much to me. Starting the 24 of September I start college which 90% are night classes, plus I have work during the day usually.


----------



## RickM61

*Re: Future Plans for Group Chat Night*

tuesday is ok with me..we need to decide on a time..during the day or night?

Rick


----------



## nicco0315

*Re: Future Plans for Group Chat Night*

Well to be honest it really doesn't matter what night for me because I don't work, unless you consider staying home with the kids and cleaning house a job. But Tuesday sounds good for me. It sounds fun I can't wait.


----------



## RickM61

*Re: Future Plans for Group Chat Night*

Josie

Stay tuned for a time on Tuesday..this is going to be cool...

MediaHound

What would be a good time for you on Tuesday

Rick


----------



## aconrad

*Re: Future Plans for Group Chat Night*

Ill try to come in just leme know what time.


----------



## RickM61

*Re: Future Plans for Group Chat Night*

aconrad..when i find out the time i can pm you with that time..

Rick


----------



## nicco0315

*Re: Future Plans for Group Chat Night*



RickM61 said:


> Josie
> 
> Stay tuned for a time on Tuesday..this is going to be cool...
> 
> MediaHound
> 
> What would be a good time for you on Tuesday
> 
> Rick


I will be waiting.


----------



## djrichie

*Re: Future Plans for Group Chat Night*

Josie I consider that you do a job a very unpaid job.... I do the same thing,, except I do work but I'mself employed


----------



## nicco0315

*Re: Future Plans for Group Chat Night*

well it does pay because my husband pays me well enough to keep me happy.


----------



## RickM61

*Re: Future Plans for Group Chat Night*

ok salt people..saltwater discussion tonight at 7 pm..anyone can join this discussion..come in and lets have some fun


Rick


----------



## nicco0315

*Re: Future Plans for Group Chat Night*

sweet try to make it. as long as my sister-in-law doesn't hog the computer.


----------



## cesstern

*Re: Future Plans for Group Chat Night*

What time zone are we going to use ? I am in Arizona.


----------



## djrichie

*Re: Future Plans for Group Chat Night*

I'm 90% sure the site clock is set for Eastern standard time...


----------



## cesstern

*Re: Future Plans for Group Chat Night*

Lets try. I am posting at 1:21 my time.


----------



## djrichie

*Re: Future Plans for Group Chat Night*

OK I'm a !00% sure now. Eastern Standard Time


----------



## RickM61

*Re: Future Plans for Group Chat Night*

it is eastern standard..that would be 4 pm arizona time..im from there too..but in michigan right now

Rick


----------



## aconrad

*Re: Future Plans for Group Chat Night*

We still should have a freshwater time. Anyone interested?


----------



## RickM61

*Re: Future Plans for Group Chat Night*

ok everyone..i want to thank everyone that came into the chat tonight..i hope it was informative and you got something out of it..any suggestions on what we can do to make it better..

Rick


----------



## MediaHound

*Re: Future Plans for Group Chat Night*

Sorry I missed it but am looking forward to being there for the next one! Looks like it went well, we hit a record number of people that used the chatroom today. 
We can message all the members that opted to get our emails just before the next group chat is scheduled to start, that should help boost activity.


----------



## RickM61

*Re: Future Plans for Group Chat Night*

Remember guys and gals..next week we change the time to 8 pm est for people on the west coast..

Rick


----------



## nicco0315

*Re: Future Plans for Group Chat Night*

cool...i'll be there. by the way how long did the chat go on till? i wasn't able to stay till the end.


----------



## RickM61

*Re: Future Plans for Group Chat Night*

Josie

It ended around 9:30...it was a great time..i had a good time chatting with everyone..

thanks for coming in

Rick


----------



## mattmachonis

any weeknight wil be good for me. any time after 5 P.m on pacific time


----------



## RickM61

its starts at 8 eastern time so thats 5 your time..it last a while though so you should be good


----------



## crazyreefnut

I am in if you guys still want to do this. Look forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## MediaHound

Will be there also, Tuesday at 8!


----------



## Nw2Salt08

I will join after the holidays come to a halt. I have to work til 10 Central time Monday thru Friday for UPS. Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Juliacaesar

RickM61 said:


> I spoke with MediaHound and we are going to try to setup a night for a group chat for both freshwater and saltwater..this discussion will be for anyone interested in the discussion depending on the night.discussions can be anything..from if you are having problems or just tell us what you have..anything you want. i am posting this post in the saltwater forum too and as soon as we get some responses we will have a group discussion in the chatroom to get everyones opinion on what nights would be best..
> 
> let me know what everyone thinks
> 
> Rick
> 
> 
> EDIT - Chat Night is every Tuesday at 8PM Est.!


Hi Rick, sounds good, if I can work out how to use chat room, not too good, new computer. But Tuesday sounds good to me let me know what time London time.

Juliacaesar


----------



## Juliacaesar

Hi everyone first time on today, not too good on computer as yet, and not use to forums, but if I can get onto chat room 8 o'clock Tuesday evening, London time?? good for me.

Regards,

Juliacaesar Isle of Man:ISh_the_Fish::fish10::fish11::fish9:


----------



## MediaHound

Juliacaesar said:


> Hi everyone first time on today, not too good on computer as yet, and not use to forums, but if I can get onto chat room 8 o'clock Tuesday evening, London time?? good for me.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Juliacaesar Isle of Man:ISh_the_Fish::fish10::fish11::fish9:


8PM EST is 1AM London time! So for you its Wednesday, early, early in the morning, while we are still in Tuesday.


----------

